# Vizsla growls and bites when tired



## cristiv82 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have a 3 month old Vizsla named Andi. Her puppy nipping has gotten better. The major problem is that when we try to move her when she is tired she will growl and bite hard. It doesn't matter where she is laying. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## Betty (Apr 14, 2016)

I used to talk to my pup, gently put my hand around his muzzle and say "no bite", I did this whether I wanted him to move or left him where he was. To this day...if I try to move him he growns like an old man (he is 2.5 yrs.), but no growling or biting. At 3 months you are still dealing with a baby, routine, patience and being persistent will win.


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

Our 12 week old has started to be vocal and growl when we try and move him while sleeping or napping too. He has lost all couch privileges because of it which is fine because we were on the fence anyways - I think a dog should understand the "off" concept before being allowed "on". Our trainer said if he does it again to grab his neck scruff and firmly say no (not scream), move him anyways without attention. For us though we have just adhered to the "let sleeping dogs lie" motto - I wouldn't want to be uplifted from where I was snoozing either to be honest, don't blame him. 
Now we just work on better recall and be encouraging for him to come to US, that way he thinks we're always in control and we get what we want. not even a chance for biting. 
Have a problem? Think of what you WANT them to do INSTEAD. I.e., need to move pup, teach him to move himself. Hard as puppy I know, but don't allow him to sleep places you don't want to move him from. Make sure he's sleeping in his crate, and if he doesnt wake up in the night to go to the bathroom, don't bother waking up to take him out! Better for you and him!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Does the growl result from you either touching them or getting close? If so, avoid these situations, call them off the couch and give them some space. It's inadvisable to actually grab a dog that's being protective. If you get a growl, clap your hands loudly and say "No!". They are Vizslas, they will stop.

We often spend so much time marveling at how (better than) human they are that we also get upset when they act it....like not being disturbed when asleep...and every instance of something we do no like doesn't need to be trained away...just acknowledged and avoided.

But don't grab a V that's growling.


----------



## cristiv82 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## Shayla Bond (Oct 4, 2017)

It's from trying to physically move him or pick him up. It's really only happened a handful of times. As I said, we've navigated around it. We try not to create a situation in which it will happen. 

I absolutely agree with you gingerling. We have done what the trainer said, but really I just think it's all avoidable. 

Now we clap loud to wake him up and get really excited so he's fully awake. He's a bit too high on the couch to get down alone right now, so until then no couch. 

He's fine when he's sleeping if we come up an cuddle or scratch him - loves it. Just being moved from a comfy spot or his crate when alseep, not down with it. He doesnt show his teeth so it hasn't seemed "aggressive" per say, but it's definitely an unhappy gurgle and pushes his feet into the ground in resistance. We don't want that to evolve.


----------



## NutterButter (Mar 5, 2016)

Our Sadie does not like to be picked up or moved when she is tired and on the couch. Over a long time period we have learned all her quirks (she is a rescue dog) and I got nailed a couple of times before I learned how to pick her up and if we want her off a bed we use a water squirt bottle rather than trying to manhandle her. So in our case anyway we warn visitors and let sleeping dogs alone just less stress for all of us. We put her bed on the couch at night and she has a routine of waking up, sneezing, shaking twice and then coming in at 6:30am and sitting by my bedside staring at me until I pet her and get up which is followed by much joyful pouncing and spinning on the floor. So, no way with this now perfect routine would we try to banish her from the couch. Good luck you will eventually be trained properly by your Vizsla.


----------

